# Hog Hunting DVD



## hawg dawg (Jun 12, 2009)

Well it's been almost been 2 years since myself and Ronnie started gathering footage for the DVD. And I'll tell you what, it has been a blast doing it.

We have met some great hunters along the way and made lots of new friends. We are in the final stages of the gathering footage part, and are fixing to submit it to the editing department.

What were are thinking about is packaging the DVD with maybe a hat, gloves and stuff from True Timber Camo.

How many on here are interested (if any) in a hog hunting DVD with everyday hunters in everyday situations catching and killing great boars?


----------



## Dpsmith (Jun 12, 2009)

yeah that would be awesome!


----------



## pigkiller (Jun 12, 2009)

Count me in!!!


----------



## redlevel (Jun 12, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=361524


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jun 13, 2009)

[QUOTE http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=361524[/url][/QUOTE]
                             ^^^^^^^^^^^
COUNT ME IN STUFF LIKE THIS AINT RIGHT ILL BY YOUR KIT.


----------



## gigem (Jun 14, 2009)

*hogs*



redlevel said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=361524


You do nothing but cause promblems,get off of hawg dawg.Start a thread about grooming dogs or something.We do what we do , if you dont like it,GET OFF!


----------



## redlevel (Jun 14, 2009)

NO!!!!    I WILL NOT GET OFF!!!     I WILL CONTINUE TO CAUSE "PROMBLEMS"!!!


----------



## slawdawg69 (Jun 14, 2009)

heck yeah that sounds real good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRYCNINE (Jun 14, 2009)

In........


IM sent.


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 14, 2009)

Should be great...


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Redlevel,
I read your post and this DVD would be educational for all of us much less experienced hog hunters. So, that makes it legal.
May I suggest that you leave this forum and join another forum more suitable to your interests and opinions... It appears that none of the other members of this forum like you at all!
And thats not just my opinion, its a result of all your posts that all of us have been reading for quite some time now.
I am not trying to be disrespectful. I am just letting you know what our observations of your posts have been.
There are many good forums on the internet and I am sure you will be able to find several with many members who a like minded like yourself.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Rich Kaminski,

If there was anybody on here with an IQ over 40, they would realize that I posted the link to the thread about the case apparently about to be heard by the Supreme Court because it deals with a video that is possibly very much like the one being discussed here.  It is my understanding that the video is about training dogs to hunt hogs, and some actual hunts.  I haven't done any research of my own, but that is what a poster on the thread I linked said.

I assumed that people who hunt hogs with dogs would be interested in something that could have a devastating effect on their activities.   Maybe I overestimated the degree of cognizance among this particular population.


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jun 14, 2009)

Another hijacked post (come on mods) this is the hog hunting forum aint it   my iq isnt high but this is s$%&


----------



## Robk (Jun 14, 2009)

i'd toss some money in for that.

R


----------



## redlevel (Jun 14, 2009)

Maybe it is a hijacked post, but if it is, I am not the guilty party.   The post was about making a hog hunting DVD.   There is a concurrent thread running in the PF about a similar DVD and a court decision in which the maker of the DVD has been sentenced to jail time.  Without comment, I posted a link, thinking that people on this forum would certainly be interested in such information.  My link was appropriate, and the subject matter is certainly germane to the Hog Hunting Forum, and to a thread dealing specifically with videos about hog hunting.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 14, 2009)

ROOSTER HOGGER said:


> (come on mods)



I have posted extensively in this forum, several of the other hunting forums, and the Political Forum.

I have to say, this bunch is the worst about running crying to the moderators of any.


----------



## hoghunter81 (Jun 14, 2009)

redlevel said:


> NO!!!!    I WILL NOT GET OFF!!!     I WILL CONTINUE TO CAUSE "PROMBLEMS"!!!



On one post you want to act like this then on another post you say that you are trying to help I really dont understand you. It is always something you dont know when to stop. This is for hog hunters they are many ways people like to to hunt hogs I like to catch and tie. The problem I have is you starting crap. We dont tell you how to bird hunt so dont tell us how hog hunt. Hawg Dawg there are many people that would buy this video I know I would. So screw off redlevel!!!!


----------



## curdogsforhogs (Jun 14, 2009)

I really dont think that Realtree or Buckmaster will  stop selling any videos anytime soon ...Look forward to  checking out the video


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 14, 2009)

OK i have an unbiased opinion...Redlevel didn't say anything about hog hunting or your DVD he posted a link to a thread ON THIS FORUM that deals with videoing...I didn't read much past the first few post of that thread but all it looks like is he thought it might have been something you wanted to look at no reason to bash him or cry to the mods....

But as far as i know there are plenty of hunting videos being released and a lot of new episodes coming on TV so get the DVD out!


----------



## gigem (Jun 14, 2009)

We dont give a flip about what the public thinks, the supreme court or what you and redlevel think. People like yall are the ones we would worry about, if we started to worry! So yall go to forum that has a iq above 40 , OK Rain man.


----------



## bduck (Jun 14, 2009)

*lol...*

i love this forum!!! obviously it takes a bird hunter to know a thing or two... i'll buy a DVD bud.. thanks for spending the time to put this together hawg dawg so that the PUBLIC can see what joy comes through doing what we do. It will be somethin you can sit down with your grand children and watch one day and that means more than any rule, regulation, or greater than thou comments on the internet...


----------



## deerslaya1129 (Jun 15, 2009)

redlevel said:


> If there was anybody on here with an IQ over 40, they would realize...



Completly unnecessary


----------



## redlevel (Jun 15, 2009)

deerslaya1129 said:


> Completly unnecessary



http://www.englishclub.com/vocabulary/figures-hyperbole.htm
_Hyperbole is a figure of speech that uses an exaggerated or extravagant statement to create a strong emotional response. As a figure of speech it is not intended to be taken literally. Hyperbole is frequently used for humour._

Anyone with an IQ over 40 would realize that.

I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## hevishot (Jun 15, 2009)

redlevel said:


> http://www.englishclub.com/vocabulary/figures-hyperbole.htm
> _Hyperbole is a figure of speech that uses an exaggerated or extravagant statement to create a strong emotional response. As a figure of speech it is not intended to be taken literally. Hyperbole is frequently used for humour._
> 
> Anyone with an IQ over 40 would realize that.
> ...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 15, 2009)

Hog hunting DVD sounds like a good idea!  I would take one too!!  PM me an address and price to include shipping.


Rooster, at least you admit your IQ ain't to high, but i bet it really is... especially when it comes to your job, hunting and so on.  Ask me something about Sat-Com Link-ups, Fisheries and Aquaculture or how to make my wife mad and i am just about an expert...ask me something about the biblical times, calculus, or halo jumping and i am pretty dumb.  Nobody is a genius on all levels.  


Red, is that link only for Tennessee laws?  IQ is something widely misconstrued as a basis of measuring intelligence.  Intelligence comes in many forms.  As you can read, many can not spell to save a life, and some of them have not figured out that spell check is their friend, but you might get a little further playing fairly and trying to give a reason for why you would put up a link instead of just assuming everyone would "Get it".  Alot of folks on here are misunderstood and sometimes people get an opinion of someone and they can not let it go...i know you were trying to help, but others might not.


----------



## bduck (Jun 15, 2009)

*Lol!!!!!*


----------



## redlevel (Jun 15, 2009)

A couple more pictures for your viewing pleasure.   I'm glad you are impressed.  It took a long time to get that old, fat, and ugly.

Doesn't take nearly as long to get dumb.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 15, 2009)

redlevel said:


> A couple more pictures for your viewing pleasure.   I'm glad you are impressed.  It took a long time to get that old, fat, and ugly.
> 
> Doesn't take nearly as long to get dumb.



Red do you ever smile?


----------



## hevishot (Jun 15, 2009)

...dumb seems to come natural, "don't" it?


----------



## redlevel (Jun 15, 2009)

sghoghunter said:


> Red do you ever smile?



You know, I do, and I'm usually laughing and joking about something.   But for some reason, when someone points a camera at me, I get that look on my face like I just ate a lemon, or am having a bad gas pain or something.  I don't know why.

By the way, everyone should know that I have lost 35-40 lbs since those pictures, and I'm down to a size 48 in the waist.   If they are cut real loose.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 15, 2009)

By the way, to get this back on topic, I would buy one of the videos, if hawg dawg would deign to sell me one.  I really didn't post the link with any intent other than to present information that I thought was relevant to the subject matter of the thread.


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 15, 2009)

gigem said:


> We dont give a flip about what the public thinks, the supreme court or what you and redlevel think. People like yall are the ones we would worry about, if we started to worry! So yall go to forum that has a iq above 40 , OK Rain man.



If you were talking to me, your post was right below mine.....

what are you talking about re read what i said.... I said i would like to see the see the DVD ("get it out" that would mean I'd like to see it  ) ....and im a staunch libertarian who is very big into limited government and i don't think anyone else who is a hunter would support a bill like that...so re read my post and see i wasnt bashing i like to hog hunt I also take my camera in the woods and video occasionally i was just say i think you took his link to a thread on this forum out of context ( didn't say anything about his other post just the original link).....

no reason to have an attitude  


everyone here does no that in 2007 the HSUS had recommend language in SB 16 that was vague and could leave you open to prosecution (luckily it was removed) if your dog killed or harmed another animal...So if my dog killed a crippled duck i would be in violation of that law if it had passed.  Luckily it was all removed but this is the type of stuff the HSUS tries to do......Were all on the same side so lets quit the fussing and fighting.....

and like i said get the DVD out I'd like to see it!


----------



## gnarlyone (Jun 15, 2009)

*Hey..*

Yall get off RED....if his cutters were a little longer.....I'd be proud to hang him on MY wall.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 15, 2009)

gnarlyone said:


> Yall get off RED....if his cutters were a little longer.....I'd be proud to hang him on MY wall.



Just so long as you don't try to make no "barr" out of me--I might hurt some dogs and some folks then.


----------



## bud 123 (Jun 15, 2009)

redlevel you are always posting stuff on others thread. Like you did here that may not be your way of doing things or you dont like the way it was done.Just start you owen threads about it and if others wont to read it they will and reply.I was tought like this do your thing and others will do theres.
You always have something to say or look up and post negative about others way of doing things.
This is going to be a real hunting dvd just like realtree and the others not just a home move.
I see in your avator your a bird hunter.I bet you hunt tame quail.They are raised in a pen learn to fly about 20 to 30 feet.So you go out put them in select place where ya know where they are at and go kick them up and shoot them.They never had a chance.So what kinda hunter are you.
I am not against it but come on you are no better then anyone else.


----------



## redlevel (Jun 15, 2009)

bud 123 said:


> I bet you hunt tame quail.



I bet you don't know doodley squat about me.

I'll tell you several things about me.   I have bought a Georgia Hunting license every year since 1964.  I have probably killed and eaten a whole lot more meat that I or my family has raised or killed than most folks.   I own farmland that has suffered a lot of damage from hogs.  I hunt hogs, and have killed hogs.  I have as much right to post on any thread as you do, and until the moderators boot me off, I will continue to do it.

You need to either put me on your ignore list, or just don't read my posts.  

The funny thing about this thread is that I posted nothing negative.  I posted a link to a thread that should be interesting to anyone who hunts with dogs.   Then, starting with gagem, I was attacked one by one by a series of gracious hog hunters.   

Y'all all need to apologize to hawg dawg for hijacking his thread.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jun 15, 2009)

redlevel said:


> I bet you don't know doodley squat about me.
> 
> I'll tell you several things about me.   I have bought a Georgia Hunting license every year since 1964.  I have probably killed and eaten a whole lot more meat that I or my family has raised or killed than most folks.   I own farmland that has suffered a lot of damage from hogs.  I hunt hogs, and have killed hogs.  I have as much right to post on any thread as you do, and until the moderators boot me off, I will continue to do it.
> 
> ...



I think all this may help out more than it hurts ya know just like it did for jager.


----------



## gigem (Jun 15, 2009)

*redlevel*

look here NOT-ON-MY-level, the only "PROBLEM" on this thread was started when you came and made your post with the link assuming this was really going to make a difference if the man released the video or not after spending over two years in the woods making the dang thing... so the only thing i GAG on is your ignorant irrelevant posts... 

Sincerely, GIGEM, IQ of 41!!!!!


----------



## Medicine Man (Jun 15, 2009)

Sometime's the trueth hurts...But must be accepted..


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 15, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Sometime's the truth hurts...But must be accepted..



Your right unfortunately...but thankfully for gigem, he is ok with his IQ.  I am glad he accepts it and drives on.  What a trooper!!!  












HawgDawg, i think i got two more people interested as well...when you PM me, add in two more DVD's shipped to one address...


----------



## JR (Jun 15, 2009)

gigem said:


> ...made your post with the link assuming this was really going to make a difference if the man released the video or not after spending over two years in the woods making the dang thing...



What if the ruling changes law and makes it ILLEGAL?  At that point Hawg Dawg would be breaking the law, reckon he'd care then?


----------



## jasondeer (Jun 16, 2009)

I would love to have one of those dvd's, pm me with the address also.


----------



## Ebo Walker (Jun 16, 2009)

Well, I had over 6 hours of footage of mostly wild hog hunting and after hearing about this law, I consulted my lawyer  who read the laws and court cases and he advised me to remove ANY videos I had of hog hunting with dogs from youtube, photobucket, etc and to not spend alot of money having my footage edited and packaged for resale until this played out in court to see exactly what happens.


----------



## gigem (Jun 16, 2009)

BE a stand up guy


----------



## ROOSTER HOGGER (Jun 17, 2009)

Animal rights people have been trying to outlaw stuff like this for years dont give in to peta make all the dvd u can its not illgal yet so make all u can. U make um  people buy um.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 17, 2009)

we still have some issues to work out with marketing and logo's


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 20, 2009)

*hmmm......*

I have been watching the hog forum for several weeks now. I must say, it's very entertaining to say the very least! Here is my take on what I read here:
There are a couple of posters on either side of the dog hunting/jager related/relocation or kill'em issues that are articulate, intelligent and always make a good case for their particular side. Then, there are the guys who are truly proud of their dogs, their kills, and some great pictures are posted. I like to see'em. There are also ones looking for info on how to hunt hogs better. Then there are some, seems like it's just an "I can pee farther than you can" forum. No wonder the moderators take such a beating, it's all they can do to keep an eye on this one page!!! Red's post with the link to the political forum wasn't meant to cause trouble, it was information only, and in a matter of minutes he was busted by some of you guys. I read both links. It seems to me, that there is somebody, somewhere, that is always trying to "sneak" some legislation thru, that in it's basic language would be harmful to ALL of us as sportsmen. I think we all should step back and take notice that the world doesn't revolve around this particular forum.........

Before some you tell me to get back to the Archery page where I belong......I've never hunted hogs behind a dog, but would love to try it sometime. That's not to say I haven't killed a hog or three in my time, I have. And just about lost count of the deer I've killed in the last 30+ yrs. It's just that as someone who sits back and reads here what possibly MILLIONS are also reading, who might not like what we do, it amazes me that there are some who can't seem to see beyond the top of the page.

As far as the video goes, I'd buy one!!! I know what it takes to put all that together and it ain't easy. Let us know when they are ready!!!

Now, I'll just slip back over to the archery stuff..........


----------



## JAGER (Jun 20, 2009)

hawg dawg said:


> we still have some issues to work out with marketing and logo's



Best of luck with your DVD. I wish you guys great success!!

---JAGER


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 20, 2009)

I just had to. it made me laugh...


----------



## redlevel (Jun 20, 2009)

That is funny.  I am impressed with your photoshopping skills.

I'm glad I was blessed with a sense of humor, unlike some folks I know.  When someone makes a little joke at my expense, I don't see the need to run whining and crying to a moderator accusing someone of "name-calling."


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 20, 2009)

Look on the bright side Red...them Pot Belly Pigs next to your building could be sold for a fair price...weird people keep hogs in the house...


----------



## GARNTO (Jun 20, 2009)

Hawg dawg, let me know i'll take one!!!!!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Jun 21, 2009)




----------

